# to map (verb)



## bencham

Hi everyone!

Can anyone help me?

I would like to know what the verb 'to map' is in Latin.

Anyone's help would be much appreciated.

Many thanks,

bencham


----------



## Flaminius

Hello bencham,
..and welcome to the WR fora.  

I am wondering what "to map" means to you — it has a few different meanings.  Also, providing some context and background of your enquiry would help others accurately answer your questions.

Cf. general rule's page.

Welcome again 
Flam, modo


----------



## bencham

Hi there,

Thanks for the reply 

The context I am talking about is in the creation of a map. So for example you were to chart an area of sea/land and were then 'to map' this i.e. create a map of what you have found.

I hope this makes sense.

Many thanks for any info anyone can help me with!

Ben


----------



## rainbowizard

I think you can use _dīmētĭor, dīmētīris, dimensus sum, dīmētīri_
So "to map" would be "chartam dīmētīri"


----------



## bencham

Hi rainbowwizard!

Thanks ever so much for the info! 

Will do so more research into it on the web but that is certainly a start! Anymore suggestions anyone may have would be much appreciated.

Many thanks,

Ben


----------



## Cagey

Cassel's dictionary offers another possibility: _terrarum situs pingere_.

This refers to the production of the map, rather than the measuring part. You might want to combine it with Rainbow's suggestion, which refers to the measuring: _terrarum situs dimetiri et pingere_.  

And you could say _marium terrarumque_, to make it clear that your map is inclusive.  This gives us the very imposing:
_marium terrarumque situs dimetiri et pingere_*​
*translation: "to measure and depict the locations of the seas and the lands"


----------



## bencham

Thanks all ever so much for your help so far...

Basically the singer of my band wanted the phrase 'i live, therfore i map' translated into latin - I've managed to clarify with him exactly what he was trying to get at.

The thing is he has had someone translate as 'vivo ergo carto'.

Any suggestions once again and I would be much obliged!

Regards,

Ben


----------



## GreenWhiteBlue

bencham said:


> The thing is he has had someone translate as 'vivo ergo carto'.


Whoever gave him that translation gave him rubbish.

There is no verb "carto, cartare" in Latin.
"Carto" does NOT mean "I map"; indeed, it doesn't mean much of anything in this context (unless you are trying to express something like "I therefore live by means of a sheet of papyrus", which I don't think is your intention!)

I will also note that "I live therefore I map" doesn't have all that much meaning in English in the first place.  In order to translate something from English to Latin, it is necessary that it have identifiable meaning in its original language, and not be just some cryptic, incomprehensible phrase.


----------



## bencham

Hi there greenwhiteblue,

Thanks for your input on this one also - the reason I continued to persue this was because I thought (no disrespect to the postings so far) that there may be some inconsistencies in what had been given i.e. my own research carried out did not match in any way shape or form.

As far as a cryptic incomprehensible phrase - I'm afriad the is something often spouted by the lead singer of my band. Perhaps should I get him to define the context a bit more and re-phrase in something a little more literal but still within the scope of what the song is about. If I do this may you be able to help with a translation?

Many thanks,

Ben


----------

